# Chick not using leg



## MissMiniNubian (Jan 20, 2021)

We have a chick about three days old and we've noticed that she's not using one of her legs at all and is limping. Upon closer inspection, her leg joint looks and feels slightly more swollen than the other and is also slightly twisted. Can this be fixed or will this be permanent?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Mm, might upload a pic?


----------



## MissMiniNubian (Jan 20, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Mm, might upload a pic?


I'll get one tomorrow


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Sounds like the tendon that normally runs behind the joint has moved to the side. 
To fix it you need to fully extend her leg back, find the little rubber band tendon and push it back. Then tape her leg to keep it from moving again. Put her in a chick chair until her bones grow enough to keep it in place. 
She will add this weakness to your flock though if you ever hatch eggs from her. 
I would cull her before she has a horrible life if the tendon won't stay.


----------



## MissMiniNubian (Jan 20, 2021)

goathiker said:


> Sounds like the tendon that normally runs behind the joint has moved to the side.
> To fix it you need to fully extend her leg back, find the little rubber band tendon and push it back. Then tape her leg to keep it from moving again. Put her in a chick chair until her bones grow enough to keep it in place.
> She will add this weakness to your flock though if you ever hatch eggs from her.
> I would cull her before she has a horrible life if the tendon won't stay.


Thank you, I'll try that!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice, hope it works well for the chick.


----------



## MissMiniNubian (Jan 20, 2021)

As you can see, she is not using her right leg at all. We saw that the tendon was on the left side and when we tried to adjust it, it either wouldn't move or we were just being too gentle. We were afraid of hurting her or doing more damage.















The joint looks pretty swollen


----------



## MissMiniNubian (Jan 20, 2021)

Also, in the second photo, its kind of hard to see but it looks like she has a sore there to the right side, right at the joint. We're thinking that maybe that sore caused the tendon to push it off to the side?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck with trying to help that poor chick.


----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

She has something called a slipped tendon. Sometimes it just happens. With a lot of care you can “slip” it back but it’ll likely pop back off again and again and she’ll have recurring issues…Unfortunately, when I have chicks hatch with slipped tendons it is almost always a cull situation. :-(


----------



## MissMiniNubian (Jan 20, 2021)

McCarthyFarms said:


> She has something called a slipped tendon. Sometimes it just happens. With a lot of care you can “slip” it back but it’ll likely pop back off again and again and she’ll have recurring issues…Unfortunately, when I have chicks hatch with slipped tendons it is almost always a cull situation. :-(


I understand.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------

